# Shooting through the mesh of a pop up blind



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

I bought a Hunter's View(tm) pop up blind. The model I bought is called the Hunters Den http://www.huntersview.com/hb060.asp I paid $60 for it. I also bought a "All Terrain Seat. http://www.all-terrainseat.com/ to use in the blind. I bought the "Bull" model because I am a big guy. I set it up in the back yard, 30 yards from my target.

The seat in the carry position. (6 pounds)









The seat in the lowest position.









The seat in the tallest position (8 inches taller)









The seat has a very soft pad and an extremely quiet swivel.

The Hunters Den blind weighs 15 pounds and comes in a carry bag with back pack straps. (I look like a Ninja Turtle)









It is very comfortable to wear and keeps your hands free.
(here I am sucking in my gut)









It took me 3 1/2 minutes to set up the blind (including staking it down)









It comes with four blaze orange squares that are covered when you don't want them seen.









It has a very large door.









Each of the four walls has two zippered windows. there is a small window that can be covered with shoot thru mesh and a large window without mesh.

















THe blind is 5 feet 7 inches tall and has a foot print of 5 feet by 5 feet.

The view of the target from 30 yards. (this pic does not do the screen justice. It is much more clear than it looks in the pic.)









Here is the hole my 4 blade Muzzy Phantom made in the screen. It made no noise when I shot through it and it didn't effect the shot at all










The hole from the outside.









The shot









I shot 6 shots through the mesh and it had no effect on any of them.
Because the inside of the blind is flat black, it is very dark inside. I don't think the mesh would even be necessary if you only had on window open. The window is positioned so that only your head would be visible any way.


----------



## IDarrowflinger (Aug 24, 2006)

Not a bad looking blind for $60. How is the material? Is it shiny? Noisy? I'm not a big fan of zippered windows, but for 60 bucks it looks pretty good. I really like the looks of that stool too. If it had a back on it, it would be perfect.


----------



## GROUNDPATROL (Sep 15, 2007)

Good, informative post Rancid. Naw.. you don't resemble a Ninja Turtle in the least bit:wink:


----------

